# Missing Flies...



## jwpoopin (Dec 11, 2017)

Just recently got my Green Sips from Josh's Frogs on Saturday. Seemed to be eating flies just fine over the weekend, then last night one of them went to eat a fly and spit it right back out. This morning the same frog was attempting to catch some fruit flies and was missing them completely, seemed like the flies were right in front of it's face. I am dusting with Rep Cal Calcium and Herptivite every feeding. I didn't know if this was STS or just normal behavior for young frogs? 

Temp in the tank is 70 degrees with the humidity staying around 84%. 

I have the frog that wasn't eating in a small container right now with eco earth, sphagnum moss, and some leaf litter. 

I appreciate any help/advice you guys give me!


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

If you are only using RepCal and Herptivite, then your frogs are very likely to develop STS. Short Tongue Syndrome is actually a bit of a misnomer, since the tongue itself doesn't change in length, rather mucous production is reduced due to vitamin A deficiency, making it less sticky. Neither RepCal nor Herptivite contain any form of vit A that dart frogs can metabolize. I would suggest switching to Repashy or other supplements that contain astaxanthin, or retinol.
In any case, the other behavior you mentioned of spitting flies or other feeders out can be due to differing tastes or sensations from a new prey item type, or supplement that the frog isn't accustomed to.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

I agree with Dane. I use Repashy supplements exclusively. Make sure they are fresh (less than 6 months after opening) and keep them in the fridge. As for the spitting out flies behavior, that is pretty common when you switch up on what they are used to in terms of dusting. Mine have always gotten used to my supplements eventually, whether they are newly-bought or new froglets. They all come around to Repashy-dusted melanogasters eventually 

Mark


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

in addition to the points made above... just a quick question...

How big is the frog and what type of fly are you feeding it?

Smaller froglets/juvies might not like hydei too much. This could explain the spitting out at least. The missing might be another issue though.


----------



## jwpoopin (Dec 11, 2017)

carola1155 said:


> in addition to the points made above... just a quick question...
> 
> How big is the frog and what type of fly are you feeding it?
> 
> Smaller froglets/juvies might not like hydei too much. This could explain the spitting out at least. The missing might be another issue though.


They are froglets. I have been feeding hydei, but am going to check at work(Petsmart) tomorrow for melanogasters. I thought the hydei seemed a little big for them, but didn't think anything of it. Learned my lesson. Hopefully I can find some in melanogasters around town, or else I'm going to have to overnight them. 

I ordered Repashy Vitamin A yesterday and I'm hoping it gets here Friday or Saturday.


----------

